# Reversing horizontal mill engine



## va4ngo (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at building an engine. This was built some 30 years ago from plans in "Live Steam" magazine November 1979 by "Elmer Verburg"
Most parts were made in aluminium and really followed the build description which was excellent. Reverse lever and eccentric are steel all screws are B.A. . Outlet and inlet flange were not part of the build . I added them as an accessory.
All parts were machined on a Hercus 9" lathe and I also had access to a Hercus milling attachment. The attachment made machining of base and, pillar, valve chest and cylinder much easier although it could all have been done with a lathe and drill press as per instructions. I love Elmer Verburg plans.
I am currently building an Unusual steam engine and will post photos of build soon

Phil


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 11, 2009)

nice little engine phil Thm:

any chance we could see a video of it running????

chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice Phil--Welcome to the board, and we will look foreward to hearing more about your "unusual" engine.---Brian


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice Phil!
I'm (arguably) building one of those now...and I'd love to see a video of it running.

So if I understand you right...you built this 30 years ago?
So you have more goodies?
Would love to see them.


----------



## Rolland (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice engine  A video would be nice ;D


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 11, 2009)

The only other goodies I have are the V-4 pictured in my profile which was started some 25 years ago and abandoned due to s silver solder disaster which ruined several parts, and a Mniature boilerworks which is also on the sidelines. The unusual steam engine build will follow soon as I am well progressed with that just needed to know how to post photos.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi M_P,

I'm the "other" Brian from just over the ditch. I have started the same Elmer engine a few months ago (very slow progress) and it was while drilling the cylinder block that I discovered that the spindle on my X2 mill was out of kilter. Now the Mill is in a million bits so I can fix that problem ( see other threads) and hone the ways and replace the Gib's with smooth brass. Other fixes include replacing the lead screws and the bronze nuts. I want a smooth and accurate mill before I continue with Elmer's engine.
My engine will be all brass and SS. This will be my second engine, the first was a simple wobbler which works very nicely.
Your engine looks great and I hope to do as well.
Cheers,


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello and thanks for your words of encouragement
I will try to get a video of engine running.

I dont yet have a mill, and would have nmade things a little more accurate with a mill.

By the way what is an x2 mill what does the x2 refer to?
I have looked at mini mills and am unsure what size mill to buy for this size engine , perhaps 100% bigger

Cheeers
Phil


----------



## rcplanebuilder (Oct 12, 2009)

Neat engine! Love to see it running too! 8)


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Phil,

The X2 is just the model number for a Sieg maked mill available from Mini-Tech Brendale Qld among others. www.minitech.com.au (How do I make this a live link??) Around $1K and very suitable for the size of engines we are interested in. Quality could be better but there are fixes on this are other sources - no big deal.  If one trammed and tested the spindle for truth and all was OK then one would provide stiffening before they moved. Head is in two pieces which are not joined very well. Movement between the two is possible and that happened to me. A better mill would be the X3 with a one piece head but is twice the price. May not be any better quality. Don't get me wrong these mills are infinitely better than no mill but like a lot of machine tools these days they can be made better. I worked with mine out of the box until the head moved now I am aware of lots of improvements so I will now do as many as I can.
Cheers,


----------

